# Blancpain Fifty Fathoms



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This long-time grail arrived yesterday afternoon and I made a couple of quick snaps. More to follow.



















It's been at _least_ a couple of years of searching for me. The usual story: a few minutes late, not enough money when one is available, find one but it's knackered and overpriced. But this month the news is all good: I found two (and possibly a third) and Bill Yao has shown his homage! Something I could actually dive in is very welcome


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great looking watch Colin, I`m glad you managed to finally find one









BTW what size is it?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Once again I find myself without calipers when you need a size!
















Mac, I'm _still_ unpacking from the move and one of my frustrations is that I've not found *any* of my watch tools. All the watches made it, all the boxes, all the straps. But no calipers, no springbar tools, no caseback tools, nada, zip, nothing. I can only think they're in a box with something from another room. My packers did that often, bookends from the library in with pint glasses from the kitchen, sheets in with tools from the garage. I don't know what they were smoking.









I'll make some comparo pics when I get round to shooting more this weekend.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Once again I find myself without calipers when you need a size!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get this strange feeling I`ve done this to you before
















BTW did that Seiko WWII replica arrive?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

It did, Mac. I'm a bit underwhelmed. Nothing wrong with the watch, it just doesn't resonate with me.

Ron, I'm not sure, but it's going to be a mil diver and very may well be a different issued BP50







If you've seen the watchdeco site, you know there are more variants of this watch out there than of just about anything. A B-Uhr maybe? The Auricoste is a possibility, but simply not desirable as far as I'm concerned. A newer IDF Eterna maybe? The Longines paratrooper's watch from WW2? Not sure just now.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done Colin, there can't be many dive watches left to collect, what's next?


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

How cool is that! Congrats Colin


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> Well done Colin, there can't be many dive watches left to collect, what's next?


A couple of folks have asked me this John and I've been thinking about it this weekend while surfing some of the sales sites. After much thought: I still don't know. I'll just keep surfing and shopping and see what strikes me next. The military collection has grown to a nice size, and for to me to make further additions would be extraordinarily expensive.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very well done Col......Looks great









Now that you have 'got it' how do you feel?

Satisfied, or sad the chase is over?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nervous, Jase! I'm worried that I'll want a different BP50 model (there are a handful of attractive ones and numerous others) and I'll slowly slip into madness in the chase







There are just too many variants (and fakes) out there for this to be a reasonable course of action for a collector! I should just enjoy my find and leave well enough alone







But I probably won't


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wonderful, Colin.... just wonderful... I love these... they have such a clean look!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice, I look forward to seeing the better pics.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Is it just me who is still puzzled by these bezels with just a 12o'clock marker and nothing else?

Nice watch Colin, I looked on ebay and did a search of t'internet and I can now add another watch I like to the list of those I can't afford









Toby


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

More of just the Bund to follow, probably next week.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Another couple photos of the FF Bund:


----------

